# fork offset



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

Does anybody know what the standard offset is for Orbea forks? Can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

The Zeus forks on Orbea's has a 43mm offset


----------

